# Hand made slingshot pouches 2



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

If you remember my original post on hand made slingshot pouches,I showed you how to make a slingshot pouch cheap & easy,its still cheap also easy but I've made some improvements on the 2nd batch that I think you might like. I discovered some thing better then poly rope & thats extra strong parachord that I got at K-MART,its stiffer then poly rope which makes it better for slingshot pouches but pictures are worth thousands of words. :king: :king: :king:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job... I can remember of of Roger's video


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

e~shot said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Good job... I can remember of of Roger's video


Thanks man & the mason line pouch is very similaur to what I've been making eccept its easier to construct atleast for me.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Part 1 atleast got 16 replies :werd:


----------

